# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Επιδιορθωση χριστουγεννιατικων λαμπτηρων

## billtech

Καλημερα,

Παιδια ισως το θεμα να ειναι γελειο, αλλα εχω ξεθαψει μια σειρα με φωτακια χριστουγεννων.
Και λεω γτ να μην ξοδεψω λιγο χρονο να δω αν μπορω να τα φτιαξω παρα να παω να παρω καινουρια?

Δεν ειναι απο εκεινα τα κοινα που μπορεις και βαζεις και βγαζεις το λαμπακι απο την καθε θεση για να βρεις το χαλασμενο. Ειναι ψειρες εξωτερικου χωρου (γιαυτο ηταν και αρκετα ακριβες).


Εχει ενα κουτακι που ειναι ο κοντρολλερ και εχει 4 εξοδους και ενα κοινο. Μετρησα και τις 4 εξοδους και εχουν απο 24V η καθε μια, συνεπως αν καταλαβα καλα απο την στιγμη που εχω την ταση και ολα τα λαμπακια δεν δουλευουν μπορω να υποθεσω οτι δυο περιπτωσεις συμβαινουν.
1. Ειτε και στις 4 γραμμες υπαρχει καποιο λαμπακι καμενο.
2. το κοινο καλωδιο ειναι κομμενο.

Υπαρχει καποια αλλη περιπτωση που δεν σκεφτηκα?

Εχετε ξανα διορθωσει λαμπακια τετοιου τυπου?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Προβλέπω να το τελειώσεις το Πάσχα αν είναι από λαμπάκια. Μια φορά ασχολήθηκα (άναβαν ορισμένα και όχι και οι 4 σειρές) και αυτό γιατί είναι τοποθετημένα σε σειρά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά για να βρω πιο λαμπάκι κάηκε (και για να μην χαλάσω τα φιξ φις που είναι τοποθετημένα τα λαμπάκια ) έβαλα στο ένα καλώδιο του πολύμετρου ένα κροκοδειλάκι και στο άλλο άκρο μια καρφίτσα . έπιανα την καρφίτσα με μια πένσα και τρυπούσα το καλώδιο στο τέλος της σειρά για να δω αν έχω συνέχεια , αν όχι κατέβαινα πιο παρακάτω μέχρι να εντοπίσω το καμένο λαμπάκι. Είχα βρει και λαμπάκια , Μην αφαιρείς πολλά λαμπάκια γιατί μπορεί να υπερφορτωθούν και τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## xsterg

ειναι τα λεγομενα αη βασιλιατικα. ειναι μιας χρησης. δεν εξιζει να τα επισκευασεις τοσο απο θεμα κοστους οσο και απο θεμα κοπου.

----------


## Papas00zas

Χαχαχαχα....πρόπερσι παραμονή Χριστουγέννων εκατσα μεχρι τις 4-5 το πρωί να διορθώσω και να αλλάξω σε μεγάλη σειρά απο συμβατικά λαμπάκια γιατί δεν είχα άλλα πρόχειρα να βάλω στο δέντρο. Τα είχα ελέγξει με πολύμετρο ένα ένα και ευτυχώς που είχα ανταλλακτικά από άλλη παλαιότερη σειρά που έγινε κυριολεκτικά κομματια. 
Billtech μου έτυχε σε τέτοιας κατασκευής να φύγει καλώδιο σε λαμπάκι, αλλά ευτυχώς ήταν στο τέλος της σειρας και το έκανα. 
Μείον είναι ότι εχω κι εγώ τετοια σειρά, αλλά απότι εχω δει με ωμομετρήσεις τα λαμπάκια αυτά παρουσιάζουν σχετικά μηδενική αντίσταση, έτσι; Γιατί όπως ακριβώς είπες δεν είναι ακριβώς λεντάκια τα νέας τεχνολογίας(μιλάμε πάντα για τα χρωματιστά) αλλά πιο πολύ θα τα έλεγα ψείρες σε μινι έκδοση. 
Δοκίμασε να μετρήσεις τα καλώδια ένα-ένα (τα ίδιου χρώματος συνδέονται στο ίδιο καλωδιο και εχεις ενα για καθε χρώμα δηλαδή) και δες τι κάνει. Αν κατάλαβα καλα,ο προγραμματιστής δουλεύει και δεν ανάβουν. Κάνε ωμομετρηση λοιπόν τις σειρές μια μια με το κοινό και δες αν εχει συνέχεια. Αν δεν εχει ξεκινάς απο το κοινό. Δοκιμαστικό κατσαβίδι νεου τυπου απο αυτά που έχουν το λεντάκι μέσα έχεις; Θα σε χρειαστεί για μετά....

----------

